# Win To Fail In About 10mins - My Treadmill Story



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 22, 2015)

so, I've been very envious of all those stories about people finding treadmills thrown out and salvaging awesome DC motors from them to add variable speed to their various machine tools. Then I go find one just down the road from me. Quickly park up the bike, run back and drag it home (that's the 10min) all the while busy debating with myself which machine (lathe or drill press) it would be most useful on.

Get home, wife squeals with delight and says that she's always wanted her own treadmill (she goes to the gym to run on them). Bugger.

Still happy wife and less wear and tear on the car is a win I guess?


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 22, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> so, I've been very envious of all those stories about people finding treadmills thrown out and salvaging awesome DC motors from them to add variable speed to their various machine tools. Then I go find one just down the road from me. Quickly park up the bike, run back and drag it home (that's the 10min) all the while busy debating with myself which machine (lathe or drill press) it would be most useful on.
> 
> Get home, wife squeals with delight and says that she's always wanted her own treadmill (she goes to the gym to run on them). Bugger.
> 
> Still happy wife and less wear and tear on the car is a win I guess?


Happened to you too.  Of course, now you'll have to keep it running...


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 22, 2015)

A lesson to all:  Beat it up with a hammer before you bring it home.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 22, 2015)

Six months from now you won't be able to see it for all the laundry stacked on it. 
Ask me how I know.
****************Just Saying***************************Gator**************************


----------



## higgite (Jun 22, 2015)

I can relate, Gator. My brother asked me how often I use my treadmill. I said, "For what?"

Tom


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 22, 2015)

I found one at a yard sale for $10 that was like new. The wife was happy I got it for her as she had been wanting one. 
Had to fix that real quick by finding another one at another yard sale for myself.  
Next time I go looking for something like that, she is staying home so there is no confusion over who it's for.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 22, 2015)

grumpygator said:


> Six months from now you won't be able to see it for all the laundry stacked on it.
> Ask me how I know.
> ****************Just Saying***************************Gator**************************




You have one of those clothes racks also, huh?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 22, 2015)

all very true. I'll give her a couple of months and if if doesn't get used it's for the chop. Ingrid was helping things along by saying stuff like "it's narrower than the ones I use, it doesn't have the cushiony feel etc etc" to which I replied - it was free!

Either way, I'll get that motor in the end as we're moving next year and there's no way I'm paying for an old beat up treadmill to be moved, but a nice US 1.25hp DC motor is a different matter entirely  I'm leaning towards the drill press - it's a WT900 with the low speed pulley set up but it's a pain to change speeds and there's a large hole in the range from 900 to 3200rpm.


----------



## cjtoombs (Jun 22, 2015)

Just sold one that we paid 300 for new, had about 2 miles on it.  It would be interesting to know what the average mileage that accrues on treadmills in their lifetimes are.  My guess is less than 500 miles, and it's probably too generous.  Many of these are bought with good intentions and wind up filtering dust from the air like ours did.  Personally, I don't like them, I prefer to walk outside, but the wife thought she needed one.  We'll probably buy another in about 10 years, keep it for 5, then sell it.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 22, 2015)

A lot of them do just sit, but my wife and I wore the first one out. Kept the motor and used the old belt for way covers on the Bridgeport. Bought her a used commercial one for cheap and she uses it 3-4 times a week. I prefer walking up are canyon, weather permitting. Mike


----------



## Whyemier (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep! one sitting at the curb right now at my neighbors house.  Don't know if I wanna go and get it or not.  Hmmmm?


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 22, 2015)

Remind her of the "Survey Monkey"  CEO that died a couple weeks ago from a head injury sustained while using a treadmill and tell her it's just too dangerous.  Furthermore, to keep everyone else in the world safe too, you're going to remove the motor.


----------



## Sandia (Jun 22, 2015)

grumpygator said:


> Six months from now you won't be able to see it for all the laundry stacked on it.
> Ask me how I know.
> ****************Just Saying***************************Gator**************************



That is the same way my wife's turned out.......


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 23, 2015)

good point Holescreek, I'll do that 

Right now it's under our porch/ garage overhang next to the grill, so she'll be able to run and flip burgers at the same task. She keeps telling me that women are better multitaskers so now she can prove it!


----------

